# Bass species



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I was watching Bill Dance outdoors this morning and there was a question about Bass. It was: What species is bass related to? I was surprised when the answer is Sunfish. I did not know that.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

when i first heard it i was a little shocked, i found that out 2 yrs ago and sence then i could say i have caught a 7lb sunfish, huge sunfish lol 
ya just never realy think bass=Sunfish.


----------

